# Tiller Hard to Start, Hydro Lock



## barkster (Mar 24, 2007)

I've got a Ryobi tiller that I got from a friend. I replaced the spark plug and put a new carb kit in the machine and it seemed to run ok but after I run it and turn it off it is like a vacuum sucking fuel into the engine and hydro locks it and fuel will pour out of the muffler when you turn it on its side. I was thinking maybe I hooked the fuel line up wrong but both lines run to the tank so I didn't think that could be it. Maybe I put in the carb kit wrong. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Here is a picture of how the fuel lines should go
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=1104080&postcount=16


----------



## barkster (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks, do you have a picture of the lines going into the carb respectively


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The lines will go to the side nearest where they enter the backplate. The lower line goes to the lowest inlet and the upper on the top. Generally the inlet side of the carb is by the carb plate with a single screw.


----------



## barkster (Mar 24, 2007)

I think that may be where my problme lies, I have the filtered outlet from the tank to the bulb then from bulb to the right side of carb opposite of the screw side into the black plastic inlet. The other return line I have run into the side of the carb with the copper line with the large screw in the carb. Let me go replumb and verfify this but I think that is the way I remember it. Thanks for the help.


----------

